# EPS Update- Bogus



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Kris at Colnago America confirmed that the serial number is not that of a genuine Colnago product.

Too late regarding action on the seller/PayPal, etc. so lesson learned about things that are too good to be true. Well a lot of lessons learned.

Contemplating all this on my morning ride. 

My weekday rider, Merckx Ti EX is way overdue for its annual rebuild/cleanup. I'm just going to strip it down and remount all the stuff on the fake and see how it rides.

The other alternative is to mount it on top of my computer monitor as a reminder.

c'est la vie......


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

boneman, 

Sad to hear about the end result. 
That seller should be banned!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

sorry to hear that boneman, just proves these fakes are getting very good, message to all of us, buyer beware!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Is the seller US based ?

Because one thing is to sell a fake over ebay, disclosing it is a fake, which I think is legal in America, but illegal in Europe.

Another thing is to sell a fake presenting it as a genuine, that is illegal and you could get the police to pay him a visit right ?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Its never too late.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Out the focker!! Who, and where?

Sorry for your situation. Also, I'd take it up with Ebay too even if you are out of the window.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for the comments. Following up as appropriate as well as closing the door on this and moving on.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

really, really - you're talking the EPS you posted in saronni red, right. That thing looks totally legit - if it's fake - wow - NEVER buy over ebay again.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry to read this.

I'd push eBay on this--after all the crap they have been dishing out to small dealers about copyright protection.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Wait...what happened?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*EBay is a partner in crime*

Threaten to take EBay to small claims court and see what happens.

Also I thought buyers had something like 30 days to make a complaint.

My GF got stuck with a fake purse. She filed a fraudulent sale complaint with Visa and got her money back. 

I used to think EBay was an innocent middleman, but not so sure now. Lots of people are reporting the fakes, yet they keep on getting listed by the same sellers. I'm thinking EBay knows they are fakes and choose to disregard the fact. EBay and their Paypal subsidiary make tons of money off fees, whether stuff is real or not.


----------

